# Off-grid house, water pressurization...



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Can anyone recommend a reliable pump for off-grid use? I'm currently using a small SHURFLO 2088, but having tested it on only part of the water circuit, I dont think its going to be a good long term solution. Too small, too noisy, it sounds like its working its little guts out just to do the job. I'm looking at the FLOWLIGHT 24v DC booster pumps, they seem like a much better tool for the job. Any recommendations?

thanks, greg


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

I maybe faced with a simular problem. We will possibly be off grid for some time also, but will have a cistern at the back of the house that will supply water into the house unless the tanks gets low. We have ordered a small 12vDC pump used in RVs that will pump water from a pipe at the bottom of the cistern up onto the roof of the house into a tank for solar hot water. We plan to install a switch inside the house to cut the pump off and on to fill the tank when needed. If this pump is very loud we may have to consider putting it outside. I were also planning to hook it up to where if the water level got to low in the tank that we could use the pump for water inside the house. Our pump will probably be in tomorrow and hope that the one we have order maybe some better than yours. Maybe some one can suggest one that could answer both our needs.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I'll tell ya, I've been using two of the Surflo pumps for over 12 years with no problems whatsoever. I've never rebuilt them and they are still working. I use one to pull water from my collection system outside to the inside and the other one is used to pressure up the water through the plumbing. I've pulled ice cold water and almost steaming water through them and.. no problems. Just use a filter on the input side to keep the crap out of them..

Al. Countryboy..
I was playin' around this summer with pulling water from my outside collection to the inside. Check this out..


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks 12vman. Those posts answered alot of my possibly future questions. Sounds like I may be on the right tack at least on the moving water part. Do you for see a problem with the bump being below the water of the cistern on the outside of the tank?


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Quote..
" Do you for see a problem with the bump being below the water of the cistern on the outside of the tank?"

If you mean leaving the bilge pump under water full time in the cistern, I've left the one that I have been using in my collection tank all summer so far and it still works..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Greg I've been using a Flowlight 2920 to pressurize water into the house from my 350 gal tank. I guess its been 5 years now. Great pump It will far outlast those shureflow's.
Pull the water thru a 5 micron filter just to be safe.


----------



## Al. Countryboy (Oct 2, 2004)

After reading back over my post I see that my questioning on the pump was unclear. Close to the bottom of the storage tank going into the house I am thinking of putting in a T and hooking up my pump that will pump water up on the roof into a drum or what ever that we can round up. My thoughts was that it might be easier on the pump if it did not have to prime it self each time when the pump was turned on. I had first planned of putting it on top of the cistern. The tank will be about 7 ft. height where water from the roof will flow into it. I am thinking that when the tank is full that there will be close to 6 feet of water in the tank above the pump attached to this line going into the house. Just wondering if you think that the pressure that 2,000 gallons or more water might have on the performance of the 12v pump that will be attached to this line? If the tank was full even though the pump was at ground level on the outside of the tank I would think that it would still only be pumping water only a couple of feet onto the roof.


----------



## VonWolfen (May 24, 2004)

I use the Dankoff Solar Force pump with a 48 volt DC motor wired to the DC side of solar control panel (my solar system being 48 volt). They are old technology cast iron piston pumps that can be hooked to a gas motor or actually hand pumped if absolutely required. Great pumps, the downside being that they are expensive...but should last a lifetime.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I see where your at.. I believe just the pump alone will work for you. (no need for the bilge pump) They'll lift water 6' with no problem and they don't lose their prime. Just use a filter inline of the intake of the pump..
This is the pump I use..


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

12vman said:


> I see where your at.. I believe just the pump alone will work for you. (no need for the bilge pump) They'll lift water 6' with no problem and they don't lose their prime. Just use a filter inline of the intake of the pump..
> This is the pump I use..


 Yep, thats the one I am using. Hows your water pressure at the end of the line? I'm guessing it must be adequete, or you wouldnt be using it!


----------



## greg273 (Aug 5, 2003)

Jim-mi said:


> Greg I've been using a Flowlight 2920 to pressurize water into the house from my 350 gal tank. I guess its been 5 years now. Great pump It will far outlast those shureflow's.
> Pull the water thru a 5 micron filter just to be safe.


 Yes, thats the pump I have been considering. Looks like a good unit.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

They keep up with a low flow shower head with no problem. I get around 1.5 gal/min. at the kitchen sink which is about 40' away from the pump. Good enough for me..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The output from the pump goes into a big bladder tank so I've got the conventional 30 to 50 lbs of water pressure for the house. Someone not in the know, would think I had "city" water.
It is far and away more efficient than the conventional >" pump deep down in the ground running and pressurizing the system every time you flush a pottie<"

My big tank is unpressurized . . . . .that pump only runs when I turn the switch . . when the sun or wind is generating lots of power.

Oh yes those Solar Force pumps are good.
Old technology that keeps on a working and working.


----------

